# [SOLVED] Updating hard drive controller drivers



## crocobalt (Sep 2, 2012)

I just bought a Dell laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 on it, and i would like to install windows. When i try installing, setup crashes. After some searching i found out that i should update my hard drive controller driver, and i have no clue what to do . Help?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

Do you have a legitimate Windows 7 dvd, unused from any other system and are you booting to the dvd drive with it in?


----------



## crocobalt (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

No, the laptop is actually for my mother who wants me to install Xp.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

How far do you get and exactly what happens. If it begins to install and sees the hard drive then you are not missing a controller driver but there normally were 4 reasons an install would not complete and that is bad ram, bad hard drive, bad cd drive or bad cd.


----------



## crocobalt (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

It's not that the install won't complete, the problem is setup won't start, and i get the blue screen of death with stop error 0x0000007b(0xc0000034,.....). After some research i found out i most likely need to update my hard drive controller drivers.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

Most likely will have to set the SATA mode to IDE/Compatibility in the BIOS 

or you will need to slip-stream the SATA drivers into the installation media.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

I totally agree with makinu1der2 here above.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

I may be out in left field, but could this be a matter of XP seing the Linux partition as corrupt?


----------



## crocobalt (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

Thank you, but i have been snooping around in bios and couldn't find any option that changes SATA mode. What's that about slip-streaming?


----------



## crocobalt (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Updating hard drive controller drivers*

Thank you all, I managed to change the SATA mode, and now it's working!


----------

